# Version 2004 Build 19041 Being Released Today



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *MediaCreationTool2004.exe* tool will be made available at various times today, depending on where you live globally.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

Some third-party sites have made version *10.0.19041.1* of the tool available, but it will not work.

Everyone needs to be patient until Microsoft releases the tool.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Once the tool becomes available to you, download and save it, then close all open windows.

Double-click the saved tool to run it, then follow the directions carefully.

Depending on what you want to do (upgrade install, clean install, etc.) and what type of install media (DVD, USB thumb drive, etc.) you want to create, the tool will give you the options you need. 

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

It’s available in the U.K. now.
I usually remove all USB external hard drives & disable Malwarebytes & any adblocker then run the upgrade.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Just downloaded the 2004 tool, thanks Frank.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've already used the new *Media Creation Tool 10.0.19041.1* to create 2 install DVD's so I have them available for clean installs.

I'm going to wait a few days before I update my 5 full-time desktops from *Version 1909 Build 18363* to *Version 2004 Build 19041*.
 

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I will download the ISO and put it onto an Easy2Boot USB stick, then I might try a test install, but for my main machines I'll probably wait until it's offered through Windows Update.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Has anybody done the upgrade option from that link?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I did the update path....everything went fine. I got stuck on the log in screen....my keyboard LED were off and not being recognized but my mouse was. I just move the usb cable to different port and it works again. 

It seems a lot faster but no noticeable features added that I can tell.....so far anyway.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

One of my 5 full-time desktops brought up *Version 2004 Build 19041* via its Windows Update app, so I decided to allow it to update from *Version 1909 Build 18363*.

The "Getting things ready" and "Downloading" and "Installing" and "Working on updates" and final steps took a total of 84 minutes.

Several personalized settings had been changed, and the drivers for 3 primary devices(graphics, audio, ethernet) had reverted to older versions, so I had to change several settings and re-install device drivers to their current versions.

All of that took more than 1 hour to resolve.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

The one thing I did notice with the upgrade path.....was at the very beginning, It checked my system for compatibility.....I got 4 green check marks and then it proceeded with the upgrade. Did you see that Frank? 

My upgrade took less than 15 minutes.....probably due to my clean install of 7 days ago. I purposely didn't reinstall all my software just for this upgrade path. Yes...since you mentioned it, I had some personal setting change as well....theme, background and a couple others.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't know what "4 green checkmarks" you're referring to.

When I went to *Settings - Update & Security - Check for updates*, it showed Version 2004 as being ready to download and install.

I then allowed it to update from Version 1909 to Version 2004.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

If you remember way back when 10 first came out....it would check your system to see if it would be compatible with ones hardware. It would give you green check marks for cpu, ram, HDD and something else. 

I didn't get mine from the normal WU path of the OS. I went straight ISO page and used the upgrade from there. That's when I got the comparability window check first. Then the upgrade took off.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Oh, okay.

I thought maybe you used the *Microsoft Windows 10 Update Assistant* tool.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

That's the same thing....I think so. 

From the ISO web page...I click on the upgrade now tab/button....then got the MS WU Assistant tool.....had to install that then got the compatibility window then the upgrade.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The top button downloads the update assistant tool.
The bottom button downloads the media creation tool.

The only time in the past that I used the update assistant tool was when I did an "upgrade" install from Windows 7 to 10.
I no longer do "upgrade" installs from Windows 7 to 10 because of the failure rate and all the debris it carries over from Windows 7 into 10.
I use the media creation tool to create a bootable install DVD and do "clean" installs of Windows 10.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes yes...I got that. I know what they are and for. 

I just went with this path to see what would happen and if successful or not. Like I said, the last time I saw that compatibility windows was when, like you, I went from 7 to 10. Didn't think I would see it again from 10 to 10. 

As I just did a clean install of 1909 in preparation for 2004, I purposely went with the upgrade path from the update now way. And see what happened. To report what happened to me and if anybody else did the same and experienced something similar. Other than my G510 keyboard not being recognized after it was all done and moved the USB cable to fix it, it all went smooth. 

As a rule of thumb....I to use the MCT and do a clean install with a USB ISO of 10. Especially with the advantages of USB 3.0/3.1/3.2 and type C. It's super fast now. 

As always, you have great input insight with your added attachments. Thanks!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I did both of my systems approx a week ago [downloaded from visual studio]
Both my test system and my main system had no problems at all. I have not really noticed any big differences.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I imaged a desktop and a notebook, just as a precautionary measure, and then installed 2004 on both. They have SSDs installed, so they went through pretty quickly. So far, so good.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

The upgrade from 1909 to 2004 didn't work so well for me.
I lost some settings.
Lost some personalization ( appearance of my desktop ).
Several non MS apps were broken.
The worst being PaperPort which wouldn't uninstall, repair or re-install.
Tried various compatibility settings. No joy.
( That one stayed broken after I reverted back to 1909 from a drive image, so it must have been an earlier update that broke it ) 

PaperPort was a deal breaker.

Looks like I'm done with MS Win 10.......lol!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

John:

I also had to re-do some personalization and registry settings.
I also had to re-update some device drivers(graphics, audio, ethernet) that reverted to much older versions.

Using the Windows 10 update assistant tool instead of using the Windows Update app made the switch from 1909 to 2004 quicker.
I didn't do that with the first of my 5 full-time desktops, and the update process took much longer.

Frank


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Unfortunately, Paperport was THE dealbreaker for me.
Specifically version 8.
It's simply gotten too old for the current Win os.
The company has changed owners at least twice since I bought it and the latest versions were buggy and data loss became a common complaint.

I have bought a couple spare refurbs for backup with Win 7 Pro with the intent to run Win 10.
But that plan is back to just making do with Win 7. Not a problem.

It's just aggravating to see an upgrade break something needed.

And it rained here today


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

All 5 of my full-time desktops now have *Version 2004 Build 19041.264* installed.
All third-party apps and both wireless printers work fine.
I'm good now until the next bi-annual update. 
 

------------------------------------------------


----------



## jagsthecat (Jul 21, 2005)

The only small issue that I had with the update was with Nvidia drivers.

The update reverted the GeForce drivers back to 432.xx.

So initially, I just downloaded and installed the newest version (I did forget to check the clean install box). 

This caused an issue with the clock on my GPUs not going above 1100MHz. 

Once I did a clean install of the drivers, then everything worked fine.

Additionally, for overclockers of Broadwell E, it does reinstall the mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll microcode update for Spectre which limits OC on these and other processors.


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me why in Windows update I see this.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

SilverSurf said:


> Can anyone tell me why in Windows update I see this.
> View attachment 277460


You have a mystery problem like I did.
Something needs to be updated before you can update Win 10 ( LOL! )

I downloaded the 2004 iso and did an upgrade from it.
And things broke.
So I reverted to a drive image I had made of 1909.

The end.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

SilverSurf said:


> Can anyone tell me why in Windows update I see this.
> View attachment 277460


Don't worry about it, it's Micro$oft speak for wait your turn, did you click on Learn more ?


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Sometimes I interpret tech things incorrectly ( LOL, understatement )
but this time, I think I nailed it 

In this case, it's not 'about your turn', it's about a conflict that needs attention before MS will allow the download. MS appears to call it a 'compatibility hold'.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...otifying-users-if-windows-10-2004-is-blocked/










I did not get that notice on the first day of the update, the message I got was 'up to date' with no explanation and no 2004 download. But I do get it now.
I downloaded the 2004 iso, and updated from the setup file as instructions directed on the iso.

I had an 'incompatibility', and some apps broke.

So don't do what I did. Fix your already installed Win 10 first ( sigh!  ) before you try what I did.

Or wait till MS somehow fixes their stuffs. ( I guess)


----------

